# 2001 jetta wolfsburg, Brake light flashing, ASR on and ABS on (ASAP)



## boostgoose (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok so i recently replaced my starter, and DV valve. (Irelevent)

When i start my car the brake light will flash and beep then the asr and abs light will come on.
The Brake light flashes allways, The Traction control button does not click now...
I am lowered on springs*

I HAVE
Replaced the e brake switch
Filled the Brake Fluid

What can i check? Any sensors? Brakes sound a little squeaky....
I am mechanicly inclined, so please due give me things to check or replace...be specific.
THANKS


----------



## boostgoose (Jan 7, 2011)

*h*

help
!


----------

